# Done it, never done it, want to do it



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Let's see if this ends in EPIC FAILURE or not. :lol

The first person posts something they've done (whatever funny, nasty, scary, etc. thing they can think of.)

Then the next person replies with "done it," "never done it," or "want to do it." Then post something they've done.

I'll start:

threw something at the teacher when she wasn't looking


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...never done it (was always a prim and proper, model student!!)

O.K., what I did: long time ago when I was at an actual party (he heh) I sort of led a guy on

( -well, took advantage of him so to speak. He kept pestering me to come out with him after the party, and on the third occasion he'd asked me for a lift (him and his friend) I said o.k. in between realising that I had (again) locked the keys in the car. But being that it was a very old car, it's possible to use another different set of keys and effectively pick the lock. 
So I told dumbly agreed that I'd drive him home (I was too busy thinking of what to do about my car at 4 in the morning and was having trouble thinking), and then when we got to the car and he had obligingly given me his set of keys with which to open my car door, I told him that I was just not comfortable giving him and his friend a lift.... kind of low, I know. But then, I got the jist that he more than likely was himself...)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have accidentally led on a guy. My naive self thought we were just friends 


Was suspended from school? (I was for smoking in the bathroom in middle school like a complete idiot :lol )


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Done it... for fighting in highschool. :um 

Ate cereal for dinner?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, I do believe that I may have done this once a long long time ago!!

...just realised I messed up the rules, so I'll try again...


Have you ever by mistake walked into the male toilets (if you're female) or the female toilets (if your male)? (I have several times, either whilst dazed at a night club or at my old uni library, in which the male and female toilets alternate on each level and sometimes it's a little confusing)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope, I've been pushed into them though..

Sleep in your clothes?


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah, if i'm cold or I'm too out of it to care what I'm wearing. 

ever danced on the sidewalk when you thought nobody was looking?


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

I dance on the sidewalk even when I know people are looking. :lol 

Attempted vegetarianism?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Never done it.

Mixed Ritalin in with your friend's Certs mints as a prank? (i was young and didn't know better okay? the joke as far as i was concerned was that ritalin tasted "yucky". :lol)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

NEVER! (I'm so uptight about drugs that after God knows how many years suffering from SA, I've only just today gone to the doctor about getting meds, and even then I am still tentative!)

Have you ever spat or put something unsavory in someone's food or drink (even as a kid) to get them back for something?


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Never done it (but it would be funny, my son has oversalted his friends food)

Have you ever gotten caught singing in your car?


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

No, I haven't had the pleasure. 


Have you ever skipped class and then been hauled back to school by the police in the back seat of the cop car? 
(I have and it was quite the experience)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Never done it.

Been in a car with a group of friends and smoked weed while driving around.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmm... want to do it. :b

Ate an entire large pizza myself.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Never Done it.

Have you ever lied to a bouncer or door person and successfully gotten to the front of the line (when you had no actual place being there)?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never done it, I've never even seen a bouncer in real life!

Ever gotten your pants stuck on your bike chain and had to walk home dragging the bike :lol ?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Never done it!

Ever been beeped at by two cops in a car, waved and then had them pull over up in the distance?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Can't say as I have.


Ever tp someone's house?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

want to do it

Ever shoot someones window with a pellet gun?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Never done it. But my cousin shot our grandma's window with a pellet gun from inside the house one time. It bounced off the glass and hit me in the back, while I was enjoying a bowl of cereal no less. I was not a happy camper..

Pretended to get drunk on apple juice?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No but me and my genius friends pretended to get high sniffing pixie stix 


Ever hit and flew over a fence while bike riding?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hahaha... umm... want to do it. :lol

Tried to do a cool trick on your bike, but screwed up and hurt yourself in some way?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

oh all the time. We made ramps to ride off and they were always falling apart. I still have a scar on my elbow. I was actually riding without hands with my eyes closed when I flew over the fence :lol


Fell out of a tree?


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Done it. I was trying to get to the highest point on a tree that I could reach and I ended slipping and falling onto the ground below. It hurt for bit, but I went up and tried again anyways. 

Ever had a door slam onto your fingers?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Done it, thanks to my sister.

Ever cheated in any 'serious' exam?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I cheated on most tests in high school because I was bored with school.


Been caught shoplifting?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never, I stole some skittles once though.

Ever shave you head completely bald but didn't do it right and ended up with a hack job?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Never.

Ever go joy riding in a car with a 13 year old driver and get followed by a police car?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

nope LOL

Ever puked at the movie theaters?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Never done it

Ever hitch hiked?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

HELL NO!! -I mean: Never done it.

Ever had a friend over, and after just having asked her if she were hungry, she vomited all over your carpet (and cos she was in a "the thinker" pose, with her hand held over her mouth, the vomit sprayed out from between her fingers). ...and burst out laughing at her _oh-so_ apt response!!!!  :lol


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

No! Thank Goodness!!

-Ever been to Hungry Jacks (or Burger King, as it's known in the US) and suddenly saw that some 60 year old dude had just had a heartache whilst munching into his deep fried chips. That he was all laid out on the floor -his distraught wife crying nearby and a couple of paramedics giving him electric bolts to try to revive him. And, then of course, let's not forget all the dozens of Hungry Jacks patrons, busy observing the scene in between munching on their onion rings -and NO I'm NOT joking!!!
...and then to suggest to your group of friends (I was around 15 at the time) that we respectfully find another place to eat, to have them then protest, saying "Why should we?...Everybody else is eating."
...hmmm.... yes: everybody else is doing it, huh?! -I guess the mob is always right, right-?!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

never done it.


Got into a car accident while you were the driver?


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

nope, im pretty much the best driver ever.

pour honey on someones head? lolz


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never done it

Ever dyed your hair green?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Red and purple but not green. Maybe some day :yes


Totaled a car?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Done it! a 1972 Cougar that I loved. In a separate incident I also put a 2 1/2 dumptruck into a ditch, killing a stop sign and doing $1200 damage to the truck. I did tjhat one with just a learner's permit.

Walked a mile or more through snow on a moonlit night, just for the fun of it?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I wish! But alas, i have never lived in any place where it snowed.

Have you ever reached out and touched someone just because you had the urge to do so?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

(...reach out and- reach out and touch somebody!! *singing to my self*)

No, never done it. 

Have you ever sent Valentine's Day Letters to all of your same-sex friends!! ...using corny over-the-top phrases like "my little jiblet" and "my little love dumpling"..?! 
(oh my God: I sound gay as!!)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never

Have you ever fell off the top bunk and woke up on the floor? :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Never.. though I have fallen out of bed before :lol


Given presents to bands?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Never done it. 

Ever flooded a public toilet on purpose? (perhaps as a young and impressionable teen :um )


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never done it.

Ever put thumb tacks on a chair that the teacher subsequently sat on?(I only did it because this bully kid told me to)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Never done it, but a kid in my class did it.

Ever use the backlight from your ipod/cellphone/whatever as a flashlight?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Yes, the illuminator on my casio digital wristwatch =l

Have you ever printed up a bunch of business cards for a bogus organization and handed them out to people?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Never...lol why would someone with SA even want to do that?

Have you ever freaked out by how much lint is on your shirt while standing by a blacklight?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea I get all anxious and self-consious over stuff like that.

Have you ever had someone ask you to tell them how old they looked and you guessed higher and got all embarrassed?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

NO! Never done it! I'm actually pretty good at guessing anything that involves numbers. ...If only they'd bring back "The Price is Right" I'd make a fortune (and perhaps be banned from coming back on the show) since I have an uncanny ability to pin-point how much something cost. (People are often shocked when after asking me: "Guess how much I bought this for?" I guess right).

Ever been in a busy food court of a shopping mall with a group of friends, trying to find some empty table to sit at. When, you finally spot one at the same time as some other guy does and both moving towards it, you each arrive at about the same time. Only because you throw your umbrella on the table, he's obliged to give it up!!!! ....ha ha!!! :evil ...not without a dirty look of course! (not that I cared though!!!) :troll :steam


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Lol, I've never done that 

Have you ever danced at a nightclub?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never even been in a nightclub

Have you ever fell off a tree?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-No, never done it!

Have you ever fallen down the toilet when you were a little kid; gotten stuck and crying out for help had you older sister knock on the door telling you to undo the lock; only you couldn't reach it being that you were stuck in the toilet bowl; so you had to heave yourself upward in order to try to flick the lock open; and then when she opens the door she pulls you out!!!!!! (I was just wondering -you see!!)


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

No, for many reasons.

Have you ever made a trip to an extreme geographic point?


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Never done it.

Have you ever cheated on your significant other?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

jtb3485 said:


> Never done it.


Want to? It's not far to the southernmost point in CA from anywhere around here. I did it yesterday in a couple hours flat, including the drive there and the walk to the point from the gate.



> Have you ever cheated on your significant other?


No, and I wouldn't want to.

Have you ever built anything for launching objects based on a medieval siege weapon?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes. In shop class one year we made catapults that launched well I forget what but they launched something.

Have you ever stayed up 24 hours straight or longer?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, every other week I'll pull a 24 hour day.

Have you ever fainted?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I once worked for over three days straight.

Yes, from blood loss when I was a child.


Have you ever drove an amphibious vehicle?


----------



## hoof_hearted (Mar 8, 2008)

want to do it

Have you ever seen someone shot 3 times at point blank range with a handgun and live through it, then have to testify at an attempted murder trial?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

hoof_hearted said:


> Have you ever seen someone shot 3 times at point blank range with a handgun and live through it, then have to testify at an attempted murder trial?


Nope, no more than twice and never needed to testify at a trial.

Have you ever been anywhere outside your home country?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Done it... well, been to the US a few times. I guess that still counts.

Have you ever tried to make a "pizza" on a piece of toast? :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Done it! That sort of thing is the single male's staple diet. That and pot noodle.

Have you ever walked into a lampost and apologised, because you thought was another person?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Want to do it. Purely for lecherous reasons you understand.

Have you ever gone to a foreign country and used the language (no english-speaking countries, unless of course your first language isn't english)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Done it - when I was in the boxing club at my university we trained for 2 hour blocks three times a week, and in between I would run 1.5 miles at the gym track each day (sometimes even after the 2 hour training sessions).
Then I twisted my ankle really bad (fell down steps at library) and couldn't train for three weeks. That messed it all up...

Have you ever visited a foreign country but couldn't speak a word of the language?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Never done it.

Owned a pet mouse?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Never done it.

Have you ever been hoisted to the top of a flagpole?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Never done it.

Rode on a rollercoaster?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Done it. 

Have you ever gotten so drunk that you're unable to get home, or indeed, even remember where you live?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes. a lot in high school.



have you ever stayed up all night playing video games?


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Done it.

Have you ever met someone famous? 

(I queued for train tickets behind Robbie Williams once)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, several times. My record is 96 hours without sleep. 

Have you ever been arrested for something that you didn't do?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Nope, never done it, you can bet you would hear me screaming all the way to.........

Have you ever hit a police car?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Um, no, never done it

Have you ever stolen food in a grocery store and actually eaten it in the store?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

done it! It was only a few grapes.

Have you ever serenaded a member of the opposite sex (or the same sex)?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Nope, never done it, wait, what do you mean by coconuts?

Have you ever wanted to be a tester for shark suits (where sharks couldn't cut through with their teeth)?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hell no.

Have you ever gone up in a hot air balloon?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess not. Came close to being pulled into the ocean at high tide when I was a kid but got out of it by myself. Pretty scary though...

Have you ever accidentally set a full book of matches on fire?


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

No, but I have set my fingernail on fire trying to light a candle.

Have you used your bathroom exhaust fan so much that you've worn it out?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Haha, no... but it's been making a weird noise for the past year or so.

Have you ever drank out of a measuring cup, because everything else was in the dishwasher? :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol Done it.

Have you ever accidentally went to school with your shirt on inside out?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

No, but I accidentally went to school with my bedtime slippers on once.

Have you ever accidentally sneezed on someone?


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

No, only myself.

Have you ever eaten a little dirt to see what it tasted like?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Nope, the only busses I have ridden were Greyhound and the school busses.

Have you ever been in a store with someone who farted then walked off leaving you to be the one people will think did it? (my son, isn't he a sweetie!)


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Luckily, no.

Have you ever had to kill a mouse that the mousetrap didn't quite finish off?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Nope

Ever stuck gum under a table during a meeting (and had no one notice)?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

During class - lol.

Accidentally fallen asleep? I'm talking you had no idea it was about to happen.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, yes I have. I actually fell asleep playing an online game a few years ago, and when I woke up about 10 seconds later my character had died. How sad. :lol 

Have you ever eaten an entire (medium or larger) pizza in one sitting?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I have actually - but in my lame defense i will say that it was one of those frozen ones that aren't that big. That actually makes a difference to me, yes it does.

Have you ever written a poem or note (or some other piece of writing declaring your feelings) to someone and delivered it to them anonymously?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Alas, no.

Have you ever punched someone?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Done it, this one kid tried to hit me in the face so I ducked under his swing and came up, hit him in the jaw...His crew beat me up the next day though, ha!

Have you ever burned yourself?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Several times. Have a couple of scars, too. Ever been swimming in the ocean?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Used to all the time. Lived in the tropics most of my life so the beach was always nearby.

Even been stung by a jellyfish?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

YES, it got me round the wrist and hurt like bloody 
&*$%. That was in St. Thomas. Someone told me to put wet samd on it to stop teh burning. When the doctor looked at it, you could see all the little stingmarks. That was bad. 

Ever quit a job simply by not showing up ever again?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Never done it. I'd feel bad due to my excessive people-pleasing tendencies.

Have you ever stolen anything from an employer?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, we used to take food out of the restaurant all the time; I've also lifted pens, clipboards, notebooks and highlighters.

What's your favorite '80s song?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

LadyJane said:


> Yeah, we used to take food out of the restaurant all the time; I've also lifted pens, clipboards, notebooks and highlighters.
> 
> What's your favorite '80s song?


um, the questions are supposed to ask if someone's "done it, never done it, want to do it"


----------



## rancemuhamitz (Mar 30, 2008)

never

Have you ever used the chicken to measure it?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't even know what that means...



crushed your car into something?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Never done it.

Have you ever called someone, sincerely pretending to be someone else for the purposes of trickery (not as a joke). I have. I pretended to be someone's roommate in order to verify that they were a good person who pays rent. I had a whole story in mind if questions were asked. It was scary.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Never done it.

Have you ever seen a UFO?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nope, and if I did, I'd run...after snapping a few pics =p

Ever jumped off of something high and stupidly expected to land safely?


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> LadyJane said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we used to take food out of the restaurant all the time; I've also lifted pens, clipboards, notebooks and highlighters.
> ...


Oh, yes, of course. So sorry. Carry on, then. I shall respectfully leave this thread alone.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Nope, and if I did, I'd run...after snapping a few pics =p
> 
> Ever jumped off of something high and stupidly expected to land safely?


Nope.

Ever put on your shoe only to find a huge bug inside?


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

YES! A big cricket that managed to survive despite my whole foot being shoved in

Ever taken an ice bath?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

YES! It was... very cold. Wow, that was uniquely descriptive, wasn't it?

Have you ever gotten so drunk that you surprisingly woke up in an unfamiliar bed?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...no! ha ha...

Have you ever intuited that, maybe, crazy people -even schizophrenics for example - may not be so very crazy after all...? :b


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...no! ha ha...
> 
> Have you ever intuited that, maybe, crazy people -even schizophrenics for example - may not be so very crazy after all...? :b


Done it. Have you ever put milk on your ice cream?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I can't remember. I'll say no, but maybe I did when I was a little kid.

Have you ever run a marathon?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

never done it

ever stood at the top of the Eiffel tower?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Never done it.

Ever go to two presidential candidate rallies (of opposing parties) in the same day?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

..No! :lol 

Have you ever sneezed -without a tissue/handkerchief- in public or in front of someone! :lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, I did once accidentally, in a bus. The damn thing happened so quick I didn't even feel it coming. Fortunately, it was a dry one and all I got was a couple of stares and a lone "Bless you!" Still, I almost jumped out the window from embarrassment.

Have you ever played outside in the rain?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes;-)

Have you ever passed gas loudly (by accident) in a meeting of some type where there were a lot of people around?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Fortunately, No!

Have you ever peed your pants due to nervousness/anxiety?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Want to do it :lol

Have you ever been caught doing the deed (either manually or with a partner)?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

never done it

ever done something cool in front of a crowd? (-may need personal interpretation)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't know if it was "cool," but I once won a school juggling contest of over 100 participants in front of the rest of the grade class.

Have you ever peed outside?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Done it (often regrettably, but when you got to go...)

(you can juggle? balls? over 6 at once? )

Have you ever stayed up all night, no sleep at all, doing work for the next day?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unfortunately, done it - severe SA and racing thoughts. That was about four years ago. I had maybe an hour or two of sleep.

Same question.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes, a couple times in college. Projects for my architecture classes could be brutal.

Have you ever won a gold medal for something?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No, never done it, but I won a basket once. :lol

Have you ever won a trophy?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Never done it.

Have you ever cried in your car?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I did a demo once for a couple days, then quit.

Have you ever eaten a whole can of Pringles in one sitting?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Never quite made it that far. oog! 

Have you ever owned a Tempurpedic bed?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Want to do it....SOO much...if only they weren't so expensive.

You've eaten a whole large pizza by yourself.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No. Never managed it so far.

Have you ever gone bungee jumping?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Never done it... MIGHT want to do it if I had a friend who was into it and made it easy for me to give it a try.

Have you ever been a member of a sports team?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I was a member of the volleyball and soccer teams in high school if that counts.

Have you ever been involved in a fist-fight?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Done it. It was one of the last times I went boozing in Nottingham. There was nothing 'Hollywood' about it; more of a mad scramble really. Nowadays, everyone seems to be out on a Friday/Saturday night with the explicit aim of beating someone up. I don't need that kind of behaviour - not at my time of life.

Have you ever said something that you regretted as you were actually saying it?

EDIT: And what was it you said?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Never done it. 

Anyone written off a car ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never. Never owned a car in the first place.

Ever tried doing a wheelie on a motorbike?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Do mini motos count ?


Have you ever had a mohican ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Never had it.


Snorted some water once in a failed attempt to moisture the inside of their nose and instead got a funny feeling and nearly drowned themselves to death.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I live at the beach, snorting water is a past time here.

Ever insulted a cop?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Never done it but I made one feel bad by crying. (I was seriously scared/morified/emotional from the experience because I had just started driving and in fact only had my permit and he was walking and flagged me to the side of the road to ask me a dumb *** driving trivia question or something and scared the hell out of me and made me cry.) I couldn't even drive right after that, forgot how the hell to get where I was going and stuff.



Tried to smoke oregano in a failed desperate attempt to get high (I was like 16 or 17, in my defense).


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...erm, can't say that I have. -Though I have dissected discarded cigarette butts around my house. -in an effort to extract whatever un-burnt tobacco smoke was left in them!!! :troll :troll :troll ...yes: I am a pathetic chain smoker.... :um :troll 

Have you ever had a crush on a tv news presenter?! -And, if so, give us the details!!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Done it.

[youtube:3hbrn02x]UOiA8z2xlbo[/youtube:3hbrn02x]

Details? Isn't it obvious?

Have you ever told one or both of your parents to F**k off?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah i'm sad to say i have i wish i had a so called normal family but lets face it their isnt such a thing.


Anybody ever shot/stabbed someone else ? (sorry for always lowering the tone btw)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No. And I wouldn't want to do it either.

Ever had the crap beat out of you so bad that you needed medical attention?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No, and that's another one I want to avoid.

Have you ever achieved straight A's for a full year or longer?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Done it - first two years of college.

Ever have to go home and change pants after having a wet fart while hanging out.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Never done it, but it sure sounds like fun.

Ever eat something on a bet?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Done it - melted icecream mixed with all sorts of horrid stuff including human spit from everyone (the latter I wasn't aware of until later!).

Had an overexcited soaking wet parrot leap at my face while squeeing in glee as it held on and I tried to pry it off. Lol, a bit obscure.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

never done it

Ever exercised to the point where you are nearly passing out (or passed out)?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Never done it.

Been to Australia?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WhiteRaven said:


> Been to Australia?


Never done it.

Been in Martial Arts class or school?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Never done it but would consider it.

Pat a tiger.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

WhiteRaven said:


> Pat a tiger.


want to do it

- - - -

danced like this and sang the song :banana


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never done it.

Ever driven a car while dunk?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Slim Shady said:


> Ever driven a car while dunk?


Never done it, cause i don't know what dunk means.

stubbed your big toe


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

torlin said:


> Slim Shady said:
> 
> 
> > Ever driven a car while dunk?
> ...


C'mon man, don't give me a hard time. It was just a typo where dunk=drunk :stu

To answer your question: Yes, several times.

Ever fractured an arm or leg?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nope, never.

Ever see a podiatrist more than 5 times?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Never even seen one ONE time!

Ever had a crush on a high school teacher?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Never done it, not even once. 8D [EDIT: Oops, someone got in before me, so no, never had a crush on a teacher]

Ripped the nail right off your toe/finger?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Never done it, and sounds awful...

Ever run until your socks are soaking in blood?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Whoa, what? x__x Never done it. 

Stuck your finger into a moving escalator?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No... OUCH!

Ever have a cat scratch your eye, requiring an ER visit?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Want to do it, but can't find the time.

Do a hundred on the highway.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No, because that would threaten my identity as a nerd.

Ever play one of those D&D kind of games with rolling dice?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, but not once since high school. 

Ever faked an illness just to avoid something?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

done it
ever just completely ignored someone because you are waaay to anxious?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Almost every day.

Ever tutor a little kid?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Done it. I taught my (then) eleven year old nephew guitar for a few months. He has since given up playing the guitar.

Have you ever reached a stage where you wished to end it all?

A rather daft question to put in a thread entitled 'done it, never done it, WANT to do it' I know...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not "to end it all" but yes to "hope it ended." I reached stages where I passively hoped I wouldn't live anymore in other words (but not wishing to self-harm).

Have you ever walked for more than three hours straight?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah i went strolling through the highlands when i was younger


Threw your phone at the wall and watched it break into lttle pieces


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Threw your phone at the wall and watched it break into lttle pieces


done it with an old phone.

Ever went to look at a Lightsaber at Spencers, or Toy's R Us?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes actually when I was pulling together a Halloween costume.

Ate green eggs and ham?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Never done it. 

Held a macaw (large parrot)?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nope.

Held a snake?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Done it..when I was very young. Of course, I'd never go near one now.

Have you ever received an electrick shock of some kind?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Done it, while messing around with an old TV

Have you ever been to the moon?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No.

Have you ever been to McDonald's?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yepperz


Won some kinda trophy or medal . If so what for ?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Quite a few. For academic achievements in high school.

Ever dreamed of becoming an astronaut?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

No. I dreamt of being a footballer.


Swam with dolphins ?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Want to do it, but at the same time I'm a little scared of it.

Grow a beard?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Never done it. Just the stubbly rough and ready look now and then.


Had your hair in cornrows ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Had your hair in cornrows ?


want to do it

Talk to yourself?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Never done it.


Cussed uncontrollably in public.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Never done it.



thought about joining the circus ?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Done it, ---thought about it, that is (maybe I shouldn't be admitting this :con )

Ever been in a car crash?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

No, never.

When you were a kid, ever thought about beating up the bullies once you grew bigger and stronger?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Never done it.

Wished on a shooting star?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CandySays said:


> Wished on a shooting star?


Done it

Sleeps in the nude?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Done it.

Been to a third world country?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

No way! They're full of poor people! 

Have you ever spat from the top of the Eifel Tower, or any other tall structure?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

No, but I have done it at like the 37th story of a hotel room in San Fransisco.

Have you ever eaten pastrami?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Never done it.

Had Yum cha.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Never had it.

Had food poisining ?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Done it, third world country ate off chicken. OM NOM NOM.

Ditto.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Had food poisining ?


Had it before.

stolen a small thing (candy) from a store?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Sort of. I was eating grapes whilst walking around tesco's.

Have you ever quit a job on the first day?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Done it . A back breaking low paying job i ditched after the first day.


Stole money of your parents as a brat ?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Never done it.

Sponsered/"adopted" an endangered animal?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nope. But hope to do so some day.

Ever had a heated arguments with your dad so bad that it almost came to blows?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Slim Shady said:


> Ever had a heated arguments with your dad so bad that it almost came to blows?


Done it

sleeps with thumb in mouth


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Never done it



Punched your partner cos you were havin a fight in your dream typea thing ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Want to do it. Well, want to have a partner. Maybe not punch them when I'm dreaming....

Eaten a whole pizza by yourself.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

done it, and it was a big one too, and I have photo evidence of the pizza. - ah, maybe not something to be pround of though.

Ever kissed someone as a greeting the first time you met them?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Probably a relative sometime.

Ever fainted?


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

I almost did. (panic attack brought on by superficial wound that wouldn't stop bleeding)

Ever thrown a shoe at someone?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Want to do it. I seriously dream about throwing random objects at people.

Ever gotten more than 5 compliments in a day?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

edit: oh, no, I don't think so unless you consider the same compliment 5 times - maybe

Have you ever bungee jumped or skydived?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Never done it, not particularly interested but if I knew someone who was really into it, I might go for it if pushed.

Have you ever pulled a tick out of someone else's body with tweezers?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Have you ever pulled a tick out of someone else's body with tweezers?


never done it

Peed in someone else pool for revenge


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooh shame on you Torlin no i pooed actually jk.


Spewed cos you ate too much cake on your birthday ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No.

Peed your pants during a piano lesson due to anxiety about asking to use the bathroom?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Erm lemee check.................. NO ! I can't even play the piano anyhowzers.


Been caught shoplifting for whatever ?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

No, but shoplifted before? Yes. Lol.

Ever stayed in your house and not went outside for over a week?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, then some;-)

Ever had a Brazilian wax?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Done It ya know how it is. jk


Stole candy from a kiddywinkle ?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Done it! (and it really is as easy as the cliché would suggest.)

Have you ever ridden a bicycle while intoxicated?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Done it. For the first time last night actually, haha.

Have you ever rescued someone?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah when i was younger one of my mums drunken boyfriends was lying on the floor turning blueishy/purple so i done a chest compression on him and whatever he was choking on flew out so the fool lived.


Ever missed the last bus home from somewhere and had to walk for miles in the pissin rain ?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Ever missed the last bus home from somewhere and had to walk for miles in the @#%$ rain ?


never done it

stayed up longer than 24 hours?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Plenty of times. Not because I wanted to but because I just couldn't sleep.

Ever gone sky-diving?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Slim Shady said:


> Ever gone sky-diving?


want to do it

Remember the old 'free' naspter, if so, you download lots of songs?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Never Done It.


Shaved off someone's eyebrows when they've fallen asleep drunk.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Shaved off someone's eyebrows when they've fallen asleep drunk.


Never Done It

when drinking soda/or pop (whatever you calling) and had it go up your nose


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Done It. Aww man the bubbles come pouring out your nostrils not cool.



Used a wi-fi dongle cos you were too broke to pay for a broadband connection.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Used a wi-fi dongle cos you were too broke to pay for a broadband connection.


Done it

collected garbage patch kids cards


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

done it 

gone to Australia


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

meghanaddie said:


> gone to Australia


want to do it

deleted files that you needed later !


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Never Done It.


Been skiing or snowboarding ?


----------



## SayHelloToSunshine (May 28, 2008)

done it.


ever purged a meal?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Never done it.

Ever met a celebrity?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I met Jerry Springer, who said "May you never be on my show."

Same question.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I've met Julie Doiron; I wouldn't call her a celebrity but she is reasonably famous.

Have you ever gone on a cross country road trip?


----------



## nu shoez (Dec 13, 2006)

want to do it

Been out of your home country?


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

done it

flown an aircraft?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nope.

Played with toddlers?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Done it, did work at a creche, actually.

Eaten paper?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Erm no not intentionally anyway.


Been egged/egged someone ?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Been egged/egged someone ?


No I've never been egged but when we were kids, on mischief night, we egged some cars and things.

Same question: Been egged/egged someone?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Never done it (only just, they tried and missed)

Been to a rainforest?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

No. I've never been to a rainforest....


Do you own a Harley (motorcycle)?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Never, no.

Walked into a tree or pole?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes and more than once....lol.....I've hit my head pretty hard at times. I really have too look where I'm going more. :lol 

Have you ever been in a car accident?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I have, and all that stuff that people say about your life flashing before your eyes? Doesn't happen. I didn't even know I was in a wreck until at least a minute afterwards. I had to ask my friend with a concussion.

Same Question, chaps


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes and your right. Accidents happen so fast your mind doesn't even have time for it to register as to fully comprehend what's going on until you're in the middle of it or it's over. Either way, the main thing that is on your mind at the time is just trying to maintain control of your vehicle.

Have you ever been mountain climbing?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Done it... it wasn't all that high but I think it counts...

Been to Asia?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Not yet but would like to go someday.

Have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

I might have, I can't remember. x___x But because I can't remember properly I'll say never done it.

Been to a circus?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, when I was a kid but it was not a very big circus. I still enjoyed it and had fun...

Have you ever vacationed outside of the US? If so, where?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not yet. 

Have you ever changed careers, requiring going back to school after being out for years?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

yes.

Have you ever went swimming in the ocean. If so which ocean?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Done it. Atlantic and Pacific.

Have you ever gone to Fenway Park?


----------

